# X5 22 state/2 Canadian Province Road trip



## vixwei (Nov 25, 2014)

So this summer I did a pretty long road trip and I thought it would be cool to share with you guys!

Trip started with 50k miles and ended around 65k miles.

Death Valley National Park























Yosemite National Park
















Bodie State Historic Park, California
















Oregon
Mt.Hood















Washington State
Mt. Rainier National Park






















Theodore Roosevelt National Park, North Dakota















More to come!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Nice trip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BradMass (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks like you got to drive some pretty nice roads. Any stand out as a real favourite?


----------

